# Say you dont like infrasonics and you hp your sub.



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Say you didn't like bass below 20hz and you have subs that go down to 10hz. If you high pass them at 20 or 25hz does that mean when a passage has bass below 25hz the subs will be able to play the bass at 25hz and above louder? Clearer? ...because they aren't spending energy below the high pass frequency?

Pete


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

corradizo said:


> Say you didn't like bass below 20hz and you have subs that go down to 10hz. If you high pass them at 20 or 25hz does that mean when a passage has bass below 25hz the subs will be able to play the bass at 25hz and above louder? Clearer? ...because they aren't spending energy below the high pass frequency? Pete


It depends on the energy distribution vs frequency of the audio. If there was a lot of energy at 10Hz, and you're playing the system very loud, the HPF may prevent the driver from being forced beyond XMax. But typical audio doesn't have high energy at 10Hz.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

corradizo said:


> Say you didn't like bass below 20hz and you have subs that go down to 10hz.


Not sure why this is in the Equalizers forum and not the Sub Amps and HPF forum, but if you actually don’t _like_ bass that low, then there’s no good reason not to filter it out simply based on that.



> If you high pass them at 20 or 25hz does that mean when a passage has bass below 25hz the subs will be able to play the bass at 25hz and above louder? Clearer? ...because they aren't spending energy below the high pass frequency?


If you’re asking if the amplifier, once the infrasonics are filtered out, will have more headroom available to deal with what’s left and be able to play louder - yes that’s generally the case. The driver won’t have to work as hard as well. How “clear” everything above 25 Hz will be is another issue, however; that’s related to how well you have the sub equalized to eliminate peaks from room modes, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. To be clear, I LOVE the infrasonics. My wife does not. She actually felt sick when we watched Gravity at home. I could feel the bass and it was pretty cool... So its made me consider popping on a HP filter when we watch stuff together so she can enjoy the movie. So then that got me thinking about headroom and SPL etc. I appreciate your help with this!

Best,

Pete


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

corradizo said:


> Thanks guys. To be clear, I LOVE the infrasonics. My wife does not. She actually felt sick when we watched Gravity at home. I could feel the bass and it was pretty cool... So its made me consider popping on a HP filter when we watch stuff together so she can enjoy the movie. So then that got me thinking about headroom and SPL etc. I appreciate your help with this!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Pete


Depending on the cabinet tuning the high pass could allow the driver to handle more power. How much more depends on the driver, cabinet tuning, and high pass freq. If it is a ported or passive radiator cabinet, under the tuned frequency the driver will start to move a lot more. Plus there wouldn't be significant output down under the tuned frequency anyway and you wouldn't notice the high pass much if at all if placed under that tuned freq.


----------

